# Another newbie question..



## txwayno (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey folks, newbie from Texas City, TX..  While I am more of a chopper then a restorer, I was hoping that maybe someone here could shed some light on a little  project I have been hanging onto for a few years. It has no writing on it anywhere other then the "HI Low" on the backbone and "Komet Super" on the brake arm.  There is no serial number or stampings anywhere.  If you remove the bolt, it separates in to two pieces.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

